
Report: Thieves steal iPads from Microsoft, leave everything else - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/report-thieves-steal-ipads-microsoft-leave/
======
TwoBit
The thieves merely picked iPads because they have guaranteed resale value and
quick resellability. It's not about what kind of devices are better.

~~~
twiceaday
High demand and resale value don't indicate the device is better?

~~~
antihero
Not necessarily, no.

------
calciphus
People who are dumb enough to break into a corporate office to steal easily
traceable electronics prefer iPads.

There, a more useful headline.

In all honesty, it most likely means that the iPads were left out, whereas
laptops and desktops were too hard to take because they were either too big or
weren't there.

